# Isolation module location



## Ford850 (Nov 21, 2004)

I just finish installing my western plow on my 2000 Ford F.250 diesel. I temporally mounted the isolation module in front of the driver side battery. I' am having a hard time finding a good location to mount the module where it wont be in the way of anything. If you a diesel F.250 can you tell me where you mounted yours?

Thanks 
Calvin


----------



## Mebes (Feb 7, 2004)

Are you talking about the new style western isolation module box for the ultramount snow plow?

Mine is on top of the fuse block next to the master cylinder.
01 F350 PSD


----------



## Ford850 (Nov 21, 2004)

Yes, its the new style western isolation module box for the ultramount snow plow


----------

